
Amazon launches an alexa system for hotels - newman8r
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/19/amazon-launches-an-alexa-system-for-hotels/
======
newman8r
Personally I wouldn't want to stay in a room with this device, but it seems
like that's the direction things are going in.

~~~
deegles
You could just press the mute button. It's not like Amazon isn't aware that
some people have privacy concerns.

~~~
newman8r
Yeah it's probably not that big of a deal, ideally you'd be able to choose to
have it turned off when booking the room.

